# Joined a fish forum..



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

..and I really want to put the FMB banner in my signature, but i'm only allowed:
Up to 1 images 
Images up to 600 x 300 pixels 
Up to 5 URLs 
Up to 5 lines

My banner is 250x108 pixels, and as i'm only allowed one picture, could I mingle the two together in one banner?
(ie put one image above the other)
And then underneath i'd put a link to here 
Would you lovely mods let me?
Don't worry i'm being good and I won't put a bad name on this amazing forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

megzilla92 said:


> ..and I really want to put the FMB banner in my signature, but i'm only allowed:
> Up to 1 images
> Images up to 600 x 300 pixels
> Up to 5 URLs
> ...


Hey, that would be great, any advertisement for the forum is always good. Do you have the banner or did you want one made?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Could I possibly have one made the same size as my banner, so I can save the image as one ontop of the other. It'll fit into the allowed banner image space


----------

